
The link between autism and extraordinary ability - kqr2
http://www.economist.com/displaystory.cfm?story_id=13489714
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Also posted 14 hours ago here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=565600>

Perhaps discussion might be better directed there.

Mods - feel free to delete this comment.

